
Ask HN: Is Apple Photos using their own AI to tag my pictures? - 0xff00ffee
I recently updated to macOS Catalina. When I opened the Photo app, I was surprised to see a celebrity I had not tagged suddenly appear under the &quot;People&quot; section. I thought only people with 15 or more images showed up under &quot;People&quot;, yet I only have one of this celeb. Also, I -never- tagged the celeb.<p>1. How did Photos tag this person?<p>2. Why are they showing up under People with just one image?<p>My only conclusion is that Apple somehow tagged this face using their own cloud AI, and that celebs get precedent.
======
mceachen
Is the celeb face tagged with a name, or is it nameless?

If you download the photo from a media service, they may have tagged the face
in the metadata (but I haven't personally witnessed Apple Photos extracting
anything like that before).

You can view all embedded metadata by running `exiftool PATH-TO-IMAGE` (`brew
install exiftool` first, if necessary).

~~~
0xff00ffee
It is tagged with the correct name. I took the picture with my iPhone.

